# WTB JBL T95 6" x 9" speakers



## Guest

Like the topic says I'm looking for a pair of old school JBL T95 6" x 9" speakers These have the dual dome titanium tweeters. Will pay reasonable amount.


----------



## Guest

These were available from 1986 - 1988


----------



## MR.LAC

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Yea I think I'm going to need it. I'd settle for TL-900's or I've got a single T series (not sure which, has a single titanium dome) that I'd like a mate to.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 10 2010, 09:56 PM~19037772
> *Good luck!
> *


MR LAC, I THOUGHT YOU HAD SOME OF THOSE. EITHER WAY, LOOK AT PAYING UPWARDS TO $400


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 11 2010, 03:41 PM~19044902
> *MR LAC, I THOUGHT YOU HAD SOME OF THOSE.  EITHER WAY, LOOK AT PAYING UPWARDS TO $400
> *


Yes in my collection, but not for sale...


----------



## JasonJ

Whats a T95? Is it an earlier version of the T595?


----------



## REGALMINO

hey homie i got some t595 in mint conditions


----------



## mrperkins67

Hey....I have a pair of JBL T-95 speakers (sorry not for sale), but the foam has come apart & I would like to get them reconed or get kits to do it myself..... anyone having info on this, much appreciated....They're awesome sounding speakers & really want them working again....Thanx for any help


----------



## Guest

mrperkins67 said:


> Hey....I have a pair of JBL T-95 speakers (sorry not for sale), but the foam has come apart & I would like to get them reconed or get kits to do it myself..... anyone having info on this, much appreciated....They're awesome sounding speakers & really want them working again....Thanx for any help


I believe the kit is nla but you can use the T90?? kit which is a 2 way, you can cut the dust cover out for the tweeter


----------



## Guest

REGALMINO said:


> hey homie i got some t595 in mint conditions


Price?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

i got a pair brand new set never used in the original box of t95s make me an offer and theyre yours...


----------



## brokenride

I have 2 pair t-95 new still in boxes. Asking 350.00 a pair.


----------

